

What does depth look like in NBA? - javen
http://dev.mkubilayk.com/nbadepth/

======
javen
After Knicks defeated the Cavaliers at The Q in the Cavs' season opener,
Grantland's Kirk Goldsberry wrote a piece about Cleveland's bench that was
outscored by Knicks subs.

In the article, he used minutes vs. points scatter charts to show what a deep
roster should look like.

It is no rocket science and not the best way to evaluate bench depth. But,
still, I had plenty of time on a Sunday afternoon.

